# The Stain You Can't Wash Out



## Benji91 (Feb 23, 2019)

Alright, so Iv'e posted some self indulgent band things on here before but...damn, this blew my mind.
Early last year my band of 10+ years, Whiskey & Speed, were breaking up for a bunch of reasons (including me taking my solo travels overseas). We'd gained a reputation for being wild, self destructive and a bunch of other cliche terms. Some film students hit us to to film a documentary about us and out supposed impact in Brisbane, Australia. I didn't know what I was expecting from it, but nothing this fucking cool.
Made me laugh, have me some proper heartwarming feels and just...yeah, loving this.

If you want to see our we kick it down under, have a butchers.

"Then you hurl the cat into a crowd of people, fuckin' stomp on some guitars with distortion and shit, fuckin' knock out your neighbour, fuckin' relations with a family member. That's Whiskey & Speed". - my drunk mate Chris with a glorious drunk rant at the end. 



On the Facebooks, Spotify and Bandcamp and all that too:
https://www.facebook.com/whiskeyspeed/

https://whiskeyspeed.bandcamp.com/


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 23, 2019)

Too many puppies cover gets a thumbs up


----------



## Koala (Feb 24, 2019)

Siiick I'll definitely check this out when I get to wifi!


----------



## Deleted member 21367 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hell yeah powerpuff girls!


----------

